# cellphone as necklace.



## Narayan (Mar 7, 2013)

I apologize for the small sample size.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd call her, then answer her phone for her.


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks so much like that Asian "women" that actually have penises...... Seriously, they are fairly common over there.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

I wanna' be a necklace...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 8, 2013)

Enjoy the cancer, lady.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Enjoy the cancer, lady.


See, if she was using ME as a necklace, she wouldn't get cancer.

She'd get a lot of something else, but it's not cancer.

Rydian > Cell Phone (for cleavage usage).


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 8, 2013)

Great cover-up for the bewbs~


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> See, if she was using ME as a necklace, she wouldn't get cancer.
> 
> She'd get a lot of something else, but it's not cancer.
> 
> Rydian > Cell Phone (for cleavage usage).


we know that someone else had already been in those soft, smooth chunk of meat.
adventure time rydian. adventure time.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I wanna' be a necklace...


 
But you wouldn't give 'er _neck less_, am I right?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 8, 2013)

Do any of you people want to help me in my homework?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Narayan said:


> we know that someone else had already been in those soft, smooth chunk of meat.
> adventure time rydian. adventure time.


Yeah, looks like Jake's been getting around!






Spot the jake and win a prize.



Gahars said:


> But you wouldn't give 'er _neck less_, am I right?


Well I'd nuzzle up to her neck when cuddling, if that counts?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

Cell phone as... Shhh guys, boobs.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Cell phone as... Shhh guys, boobs.


somebody said boobs?




http://anongallery.org/img/5070/sexy-asian-breasts.jpg​


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 8, 2013)

Now a thread about boobs.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Now a thread about boobs.


elmo agrees


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I wanna' be a necklace...


 
You can use me as a necklace....I would love to be rubbed against that hairy chest of yours.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> You can use me as a necklace....I would love to be rubbed against that hairy chest of yours.


noshedding4u


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> noshedding4u


 
Why ;-;?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> Why ;-;?


2str84u


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 2str84u


 
If you were given an opportunity to be blindfolded with me and a female in the room, I bet you wouldn't be able to tell the difference of who is doing what.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> If you were given an opportunity to be blindfolded with me and a female in the room, I bet you wouldn't be able to tell the difference of who is doing what.


What, do you shave your body and pick the hairiest Italian chick this side of the prime meridian?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 8, 2013)

Did someone say...boobs?


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> What, do you shave your body and pick the hairiest Italian chick this side of the prime meridian?


 
>implying I even talk to chicks

Also no, shaving is for twinks.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> What, do you shave your body and pick the hairiest Italian chick this side of the prime meridian?


That would be fierce competition with the winner only winning by a hair no doubt.


----------

